# Tu próxima batería podría ser nuclear



## Fogonazo (Oct 23, 2009)

*Tu próxima batería podría ser nuclear *

Una batería de radioisótopos tiene seis veces la densidad de energía mayor que la de reacción química. 

Mientras que los científicos están buscando formas de hacer baterías más pequeñas pero más potentes, pueden surgir problemas cuando estas baterías son mucho más grandes y pesadas que los dispositivos impulsados por ellos mismos.
Buenas noticias: Jae Kwon, profesor adjunto de Ingeniería Eléctrica e Informática ha desarrollado una fuente de energía nuclear que es más pequeña, más ligera y más eficiente.
Según los informes de la batería de radioisótopos Kwon puede proporcionar la densidad de potencia que es de seis órdenes de magnitud mayor que las baterías químicas. 

Kwon y MU los miembros del equipo de investigación han estado trabajando en la construcción de una batería nuclear pequeña, llegando en la actualidad el tamaño y el grosor de una moneda, la intención de poder diferentes micro sistemas nano-electromecánicos (M / NEMS).

Si bien el empleo de baterías nucleares presenta siempre consideraciones de seguridad, cabe recordar que fuentes de energía nuclear han sido empleadas de forma segura para alimentar una variedad de dispositivos, como marcapasos, satélites espaciales y sistemas bajo el agua.

La innovación no es sólo en el tamaño de la batería, sino también en sus semiconductores. Batería Kwon usa un semiconductor líquido en lugar de un semiconductor sólido. 

"La parte más crítica de la utilización de una batería radiactiva es que cuando se efectúa la cosecha de la energía, parte de la energía de la radiación puede dañar la estructura de la red del semiconductor sólido," dijo Kwon. "Mediante el uso de un semiconductor de líquido, creemos que podemos minimizar ese problema". 

Kwon ha estado colaborando con J. David Robertson, profesor de química y director asociado del reactor de investigación de MU, y está trabajando para construir y probar la batería en la instalación.
En el futuro, esperan aumentar la potencia de la batería, reducir su tamaño y tratar con muchos otros materiales. Kwon dijo que la batería podrían ser más delgadas que el grosor de un cabello humano. También han solicitado una patente provisional. 

La investigación de Kwon ha sido publicado en el Journal of Applied Physics Letters y Journal of Radioanalytical Química y Nuclear. Además, en junio pasado, recibió el premio un "Papel destacado" por su investigación sobre baterías nucleares en la Conferencia Internacional IEEE sobre sensores de estado sólido, actuadores y microsistemas en Denver (Transductores de 2009). 








Más información


----------



## tecnogirl (Oct 23, 2009)

Le tengo respeto a la radiacion atomica. Por cierto... La radiacion absorbida por una persona se mide en RADs:

*Rad (unidad radiación)* 
*De Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre* 

Unidad de medida del sistema inglés que, mide la dosis de radiación ionizante absorbida por un material. Un gramo de aire expuesto a 1 R absorbe 83,8 ergios. Mientras que un gramo de agua expuesto a 1R absorbe 100 ergios.

1 rad = 0,01 Gy = 1 cGy
1 rad = 0,01 Julios de energía ionizante absorbida por kilogramo de material irradiado.
El nombre de esta unidad es la abreviatura de las palabras inglesas *Radiation Absorbed Dose*, que en castellano significa _dosis de radiación absorbida_.
En Estados Unidos todavía se usa el _rad_, pero en el resto del mundo ha sido sustituido por la unidad del SI llamada Gray que corresponde a 1 Julio de energía absorbida por kg de materia.

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 23, 2009)

¿No serà un poco peligroso?
Con la cultura que tenemos de tirar todo a la basura...
Pero bue, seguro aca en Mèxico nunca llegaràn.

Saludos.


----------



## Ashram (Oct 23, 2009)

Interesante , pero no creo que la pongan en los celulares , las personas no saben ni siquiera donde se deben tirar las pilas ordinarias, los tipos de basureros tendrían que ser tres: orgánico, no orgánico y nuclear . 

Me recuerda a esa película donde encogen un submarino para entran en el cuerpo de una persona y la fuente de energía era una semilla nuclear.

Pd. una pila ordinaria puede contaminar 50 pozos de agua :/ ¿y éstas?


----------



## luisgrillo (Oct 23, 2009)

Y si llegara para aca para mexico yo creo que solo los politicos, carlitos slim y verdegue (dueño de casi todo mazatlan)  la podran tener 



Algo preocupante sera que los niños la lleguen a masticar


----------



## fernandob (Oct 23, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Tu próxima batería podría ser nuclear *
> 
> Más información


 
y tu proxima picazon en la pierna , ahi a la altura de el bolsillo o el cinturon , donde guardas el celular puede ser CANCER !!!!


yo de verdad veo como se empocionan los investigadores con cada cosa que descubren o hacen, y la quieren difundir, hacer, y que les de $$ .
PERO.
ya hemso visto a travez de la historia varias cosillas:

1 -- el ser humano puede hacer muchisimas cosas, casi no tiene limites.
2 -- el ser humano es muy ansionso , cada cosa quwe hace la quiere en la calle, quiere su gloria yaceptacion.
3 -- las generaciones posteriores viven pagando los efectos colaterales de esos grandes inventos.

hoy dia que hemos ya tropezado con tantos errores pasados creo que podemso decir que UN DISEÑO BIEN HECHO ES EL QUE :

1 -- funciona bien, es mejor que lo que habia
2-- es ingenioso, quizas no sea mejor que lo que habia pero abre puertas a otras cosas.
3--- el diseño debe ser pensado no solo en su fabricacion y uso , tambien en su desecho, o sea :
¿ que pasa despues de ser usado??
que le quedara a las proximas generaciones.


yose qu elas partes radioactivas para medicina estan numeradas y son seguidas, uno no puede simplemente tirarlas al tacho (ya ha pasado alguna vez y con consecuencias muy malas).

si observamso a el ser humano en su totalidad se lo puede ver como un gran "DISPERSADOR DE MATERIALES ".

el petroleo que la naturaleza puso en un agujero profundo el ser humano lo saca , hace plasticos y lo dispersa por la superficie de el globo.
los materiales contaminantes que estan en unos pocos lugares tambien .
los elementos radioactivos que NO habian , el ser humano los hace, y con esto de las pilas pareceria que quiere dispersarlos por todo el globo.

en fin, yo creo que el diseño deberia ser pensado como dije en forma mas prudente, ??¿que pasa con esas pilas 10 años despues de su uso???

si son tan inocuas como la caparazon de un caracol, oK.
pero si son tan contaminantes como lo que pintan (pilas y encima nuclear ).
yo diria que se las guarden.

un abrazo


----------



## Romyggar (Dic 1, 2009)

fernandob dijo:


> y tu proxima picazon en la pierna , ahi a la altura de el bolsillo o el cinturon , donde guardas el celular puede ser CANCER !!!!
> 
> 
> yo de verdad veo como se empocionan los investigadores con cada cosa que descubren o hacen, y la quieren difundir, hacer, y que les de $$ .
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo!


----------



## gustavo118888 (Dic 15, 2009)

no habian otras alternativas mejores como las quimicas que se recargan con alcohol ? no se porque se ha tardado tanto un panel solar en los celulares claro siempre usarian una bateria comun pero es un buen medio para la recarga


----------



## pabloshi (Dic 18, 2009)

Siempre he admirado este tipo de Baterias, es una tecnologia antigua pero efectiva. El como se trate despues sera el problema.

¿Alguna vez se preguntaron como las naves Voyager o Pionner que van saliendo del sistema solar, podian funcionar si apenas les llegaba luz del sol, o como lo hacian si la Tº en el espacio es inferior a los -100º C? Estas naves no usan paneles solares ya que más alla de marte el rendimiento de un panel solar es pésimo. Ni la mejor electronica podria funcionar bajos esas condiciones y por mas de 30 años continuos. ¿Y como lo han hecho? 

Gracias a la ingenio del hombre y el invento de las RTG o en español a los Generadores termoeléctricos de radioisótopos se han logrado estas hazañas. Se imaginan uds utilizar una pila que dure 80 años? u otra que dure 400 o más? Esto no es ciencia ficcion, es una realidad. 

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Generador_termoel%C3%A9ctrico_de_radiois%C3%B3topos


----------



## Elvis! (Dic 19, 2009)

Si para cuando lleguen a Argentina ya van a existir las baterias infinitas o cuanticas quien sabe..Es todo un peligro poner en manos de cualquiera la mas minina cantidad de material nuclear..Si bien es usado pero no de este modo que seria masivo..Supongo que seria usado por los estados o instituciones..Ademas la contaminacion que podrian generar no se compara con la de una pila de mercurio..Dios ojala nunca lleguen a manos de nadie..Las veo y las guardo para que esten fuera de manos extrañas! 

Elvis! :-D


----------



## ru83n5 (Abr 15, 2010)

la energia nuclear no puede ser tan mala! vamos hay que entender lo que es radiacion para poder opinar al respecto! claro que es peligroso y mortifero pero para eso se requiere que los cientificos reciban apoyo! no existiria un automovil o algun otro tipo de tecnologia de la cual todos gozamos! si no fuera por experimentos y algun que otro suceso catastrofico! de lo cual sabemos que hay que ser responsables con lo que hacemos! pero es tonto temerle a lo desconocido solo por ser desconocido! hay que informarse y permitir que los que trabajan en esos proyectos trabajen! y definitivamente eliminar esa cultura latina de jalar al cangrejo que queria salir de la cubeta!


----------



## Dano (Abr 15, 2010)

ru83n5 dijo:


> la energia nuclear no puede ser tan mala! vamos hay que entender lo que es radiacion para poder opinar al respecto! claro que es peligroso y mortifero pero para eso se requiere que los cientificos reciban apoyo! no existiria un automovil o algun otro tipo de tecnologia de la cual todos gozamos! si no fuera por experimentos y algun que otro suceso catastrofico! de lo cual sabemos que hay que ser responsables con lo que hacemos! pero es tonto temerle a lo desconocido solo por ser desconocido! hay que informarse y permitir que los que trabajan en esos proyectos trabajen! y definitivamente eliminar esa cultura latina de jalar al cangrejo que queria salir de la cubeta!




Creo que el automovil al que te refieres (motor de combustión interna) es una demostración al pésimo diseño y las consecuencias que trajo y trerá.

Por otra parte esta el automovil eléctrico (solo un ejemplo) pero como nos damos cuenta hace años que vienen en lo mismo y el tema no se difunde como debería, el mercado de autos eléctricos no crece...

Lograr un producto que sea bueno, eficiente, no contaminante, económico y todas las cosas lindas que uno querría no es imposible, pero si muy dificil, mientras ese tiempo pasa, el automovil de gasolina sigue avanzando y contaminando.


Es un tema muy jodido de charlar porque se mezcla la moral con la ciencia y el dinero empujando por atrás (un lindo trio)

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 15, 2010)

Lo que va a pasar es que como siempre, cuando el daño acabe de hacerse, nos vemos a preguntar ¿Por que no apoyamos esa tecnología?...


----------

